# Nelson Coffee Eastbourne



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Drove over to Eastbourne today to get the car serviced. With a couple of hours to kill in the town centre discovered Nelson Coffee Co. opposite the station. http://nelsoncoffee.co.uk/

Absolutely wonderful!!! Weighed and timed shots with excellent results. Ben, the very friendly co-owner (with Lucy, his wife) and barista chucked one shot because it was ever so slightly out of range. The humidity has been playing merry hell with the grind settings and he's having to adjust frequently throughout the day. A Mazzer Robur for the main grinder with an EK43 doing decaff !?! La Marzocco machine, Ozone coffee. Some excellent loose leaf teas too (my wife had had enough coffee after a double shot flat white) and they even put a timer on the tray to get the brewing time correct. Acme cups, good atmosphere and very appetizing snacks and treats. If you are in Eastbourne this is a must!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow, thanks! Pretty much on my doorstep and never knew. I'll make a point of going this week at some point. Looks great and they seem to have a really good attitude and knowledge (based on tweets!).


----------

